# 3 day 2 night backpacking Mount Greylock



## jgsmith (Mar 27, 2011)

So I am going to lead a 3 day 2 night hiking trip at the end of April at the trails of mount greylock.  I have a rough plan on some trails to do, but am curious if anybody has some ideas on trails to do.  We have one car the we would probably leave at an overnight parking.  I would like it to be constant backpacking. Not hike to a base camp and do day trips.  The guys I will be leading will be highschoolers and may not be in the best of shape.  Total people on the trip I think will be around 7. I was looking at around 5 to 7 miles a day.  Maybe less.  If anybody has some suggestions that would be awesome.  Thanks.


----------



## jmorrison518 (Mar 29, 2011)

I have hiked Greylock a few times, and if at all possible you should try to either have 2 cars, or possibly hide a bike (locked) in the woods at one trailhead. We have done a trip where we stayed at the Wilbur's Clearing shelter one night, hiked to the summit, and then down to the Bellows Pipe shelter for the second night. If you can spot a car at both the Pattison Rd. trailhead, as well as the Notch Rd. trailhead, you can eliminate trying to build a loop hike.


----------



## mrobey (Jun 21, 2011)

*3 day 2 night Greylock Hike*

Hi:  Did you end up doing the Greylock loop for 3 days/2 nights?  I'm planning on doing the same 
July 8-10.....and would like to know what loop you did and if you liked it.

Thanks!
Matt


----------

